# ?



## oldone (Jan 17, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Do you mean ml rather than mm?  Where did you get these dosage recommendations? They aren't like any kind of formula I have ever seen.  Generally in vegging you will use 3 parts grow, 2 parts micro, and 1 part bloom in the GH Flora series.  I think you are a little heavy on the Diamond Nectar for 1 month old plants.  I think I would use about 1/2 what you are.  *If your ppms are rising, your concentrations of nutes is too much.*  Your plants are taking up more water than nutes.  Back your ppms down a bit.
> When you add plain water to your res to dilute the nutes, this is almost certainly raising your pH in the res.  What is the pH of your water 24 hours after you add nutes (before you add pH up or down)?


   Is this a good rule of thumb to follow?
  Still learning.


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2011)

I wish I cld help but I am mostly dirt...got a one bucket DWC going now and if I told anyone my routines with it they wld ban me from hydro for life...lol  About the only thing I check daily is the ph in the bucket.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 17, 2011)

im mostly dirt aswell.

 but considering the source of your quote i would say
it a good rule to follow.


----------



## oldone (Jan 17, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I wish I cld help but I am mostly dirt...got a one  bucket DWC going now and if I told anyone my routines with it they wld  ban me from hydro for life...lol  About the only thing I check daily is  the ph in the bucket.





			
				dman1234 said:
			
		

> im mostly dirt aswell.
> but considering the source of your quote i would say
> it a good rule to follow.


   Thanks for the responce. 
 I'm Coming from dirt trying to learn water. On my 3rd RDWC bucket trying to fine tune things now.:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 17, 2011)

Oldone.

If you make a post and put The Hemp Goddess in the title, I am sure she will chime in 

You titled this post ...> ?

Titles are to grab people and or suggest threads to read because of knowledge they have.

Understand what I am saying?

eace:


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2011)

Too bad we don't have an @ system here....maybe when we get things going again we can have it....


----------



## oldone (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes Thank you. I cant type.:doh:  and forums are new to me.
This is the only one i belong to.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 17, 2011)

If you add water to the rez and basing on ppms...make sure you know the ppm of the water you are adding, this could help on confusion about the TDS in the rez after adding water thats not nuted but might have a high PPM from the get go.... But most of the time the rez will jump up in ph after adding plain h20 because the waters ph is higher than the buffered solution in the rez.


----------



## oldone (Jan 17, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> If you add water to the rez and basing on ppms...make sure you know the ppm of the water you are adding, this could help on confusion about the TDS in the rez after adding water thats not nuted but might have a high PPM from the get go.... But most of the time the rez will jump up in ph after adding plain h20 because the waters ph is higher than the buffered solution in the rez.


  I was asking because I've noticed a couple times my ppms increased on large drop in the water.  I check my ppm an ph before I add water, after I add water, then after I add nutes. ppm of water 019 . ph always 5.8 5.9


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2011)

This is what i was taught and it makes logical sense.  The only (logical) way that the ppms could get higher is if the plant is uptaking more water than nutes, leaving a higher nute concentration.  Of course, pH is also tied into all of this.  As the ppms rise, the pH will go down.  This happens because the nutes have a very low pH and as the concentration of nutrients gets higher, the pH goes lower.

It might not hurt to let your pH drift some.  I like to start about 5.5 or so and let it drift up to insure uptake of all nutrients.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 18, 2011)

Very interesting Hemp Goddess. When I mix a new batch of nutes, especially now in flowering, I usually have to raise my ph. I noticed that I have to be a little cautious about how much I Ph my rez. After I let it sit for the 24 hr buffer, I switch out all my 5gal pails (about every 7-10 days) and then the plants re-adjust the ph. I can't seem to figure out how or why, the rez bucket stays nutral, even after the 24hr buffer, then when I drop the girls back it to the fresh nute mix, the ph changes again.


----------



## oldone (Jan 18, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This is what i was taught and it makes logical sense.  The only (logical) way that the ppms could get higher is if the plant is uptaking more water than nutes, leaving a higher nute concentration.  Of course, pH is also tied into all of this.  As the ppms rise, the pH will go down.  This happens because the nutes have a very low pH and as the concentration of nutrients gets higher, the pH goes lower.
> 
> It might not hurt to let your pH drift some.  I like to start about 5.5 or so and let it drift up to insure uptake of all nutrients.


   Thank you for responding  Advice from one with experience is always gold. :aok: You've answered my ? with a bonus. My ph hardly moves,self stabilizing nutes. I never have to adjust. Good water.   
                                Your help much appreciated :48:


----------



## starwarz (Jan 18, 2011)

so is it safe to say the same for the opposite?  If the ppm goes down, the pH is stable, then the plants are taking up more nutes than water?

I've got the opposite problem, plants are growing in an aero setup, and the ppm drops about 10-30 every other day.. pH is stable, I'm not topping off or adding water.. but thats why the nutes drop right?


----------

